# Time to complain



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Or is it? 
What a crapy year. dang rains, we need it but too much at one time. Weeds on the RR is out of hand, sick of yard work. New dog chews on everything laying around. 
who wants to run trains and relax when the water grasses have taken over. 
Plus work and jobs are filled with little things that take up so much time and running you don't make any money. 
But I guess I should be glad our home is not flooded and we still have a job. 

I've always said a garden RRer without a vision will perish. This is true. 
But we still have two open houses to prepare for and after working in the heat and humidity who wants to work on trains??? 
Missing a club meeting tomorrow because we need to get jobs done. 

Well this could drive a guy to drinkin'. 
Does anyone what to buy some trains????


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear ya' Marty. It's been a crappy year here too. A cool and wet Spring followed by the dog days of summer (muggy 90's). The older I get the less the body likes it. 

-Brian


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07/18/2008 9:48 PM
Well this could drive a guy to drinkin'. 




Hey Marty..... That's not really a good solution.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

What are you selling??????? 

I've checked the radar for a few days and it sure looks like you got clobbered the other night.... It normally doesn't hit you that hard. 

Just keep the rain away (and snow) for the last weekend of September.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I found out I am Diabetic, and have High Blood Presure. So now I got that some what under control. Now I feel better so I made a not so easy easy up. It's a scfolding with canvas tarps attached to it. ( plastic ones didn't hold up in the sun and wind) I move it around to where I want to work. I no have the engery to work on the trains. Still on my quest for a Front End loader I found one in Kingman. 
I am going to look at this week. 
The temp's are high but humidity is not that bad. Been working on a canyon on the RR coming out of one of the tunnels. 
Since no one is buying new equipment they have been fixing the old junk. I have to work on old dirty piles of junk. I come home looking like a have a fight with a grease gun and lost. 
You know what they say " When life gives you lemons..... Make lemonaide" ( I find out who said that and I am going to bash him up side the hean with a coal shovel) 

PS " A garden rail road with out vision will perish. Well that is not exactly correct. It's more like " A Garden Rail Road with out head aches will Perish. Because if there are not Head AChes there is nothing to do and it will be come boring"


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not going to say anything!!!!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 07/19/2008 5:46 AM
Now I feel better so I made a not so easy easy up. It's a scfolding with canvas tarps attached to it. ( plastic ones didn't hold up in the sun and wind)




I've got a bag for an ez-up I'll sell ya for $80.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty I hear ya man! It's been nuttin but doledrums here for weeks. Know how ya feel. But I gotta say a tall frosty cold one every now and then sure sets a good mood and inspires trains no matter what./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif Ya just have to add a beer garten to the layout for a train stop. We did!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

HEY, having great FUN here, but I am retired! Went to the train meeting that Marty missed-our first, we all had a good time. The Western Nebraska contingent(me, BOb Unik and Ron Teten) made the 165 mile trek to Lincoln to Ed's. Had good company, good food and fun running of the trains. Thanks Ed & Carol! Jerry


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Jerry, Thanks for the cheerup for Marty !  
Maybe you should have a weed pulling meeting Marty. Since everybody has fun on your layout. 


Posted By Jerry Barnes on 07/19/2008 6:10 PM
HEY, having great FUN here, but I am retired! Went to the train meeting that Marty missed-our first, we all had a good time. The Western Nebraska contingent(me, BOb Unik and Ron Teten) made the 165 mile trek to Lincoln to Ed's. Had good company, good food and fun running of the trains. Thanks Ed & Carol! Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had full plans to come till the rains on thrusday, I had to finish up some jobs and meet customers on Sat. I got home around 5 ish. 
Sunday I was out spraying weeds, now cold one in hand. I took 2 hours just to pull weeds on canyon area because I don't want to over spray onto the trees. 
Grand kids coming tonight, need to have track ready for her. 

Plus we have lots of paper work because it looks like they are heading toward us contractors in NE needing license, thus I hope to be grandfathered in.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That nasty hot humid weather was around the chicagoland area last week and it really made the weeds pop up everywhere...even noticed that the cornfields around here shot up a few feet..infact looks like it's gonna start tasseling.. 

That buracracy with being self-employed is the reason I went back to work for somebody else and I like it..come 2:30 I'm heading home unless they wanna pay me double-time...


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you might have great railroad models over there in the States but you sure get some lousy weather at times./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 07/19/2008 5:38 PM

Marty I hear ya man! It's been nuttin but doledrums here for weeks. Know how ya feel. But I gotta say a tall frosty cold one every now and then sure sets a good mood and inspires trains no matter what. Ya just have to add a beer garten to the layout for a train stop. We did!


Trust me on this, a beer garden is a natural in combination with a large-scale model garden railroad.  It tends to make for a more enjoyable experience and also longer stays on the model railroad.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I like this beir garten idea. I am convinced that my second running track will actually be a back and forth operation to and from the hammock. That'll eliminate the beverage service spur (since it'll be its own line. 

As for beating the heat - water is really the best. But, for altering the mood, I've had some good IPA's lately. Specifically, Dogfish Head's 90 Minute IPA (and their 60 Minute IPA). Don't know if Nebraska is one of their 25 distribution states, but you might want to try one Marty. Be aware that they are about 9% apv, so go easy on em. Interestingly, while visiting the brewery in Delaware last week, they have one of Pabts' old kegging machines, so don't scoff, you PBR lovers. The microbrew crowd loves the PBR too. 

Hey, and even though it was 90+ yesterday, I found a 'feature' of my railroad I have overlooked. It is almost 100% shaded at mid day! Better yet, we were playing in the grass with Luke. I never realized how much cooling the grass can offer. No wonder the dog is always chilling on the grass! 

Marty- don't worry. Soon enough the leaves will fall, and the days will get short. Then, you'll be able to complain about something else!! Kidding!! 

Mark


----------

